# Những vấn đề cần lưu ý trước khi mua gen nịt bụng giảm eo



## Vietcorset (21/12/18)

Gen nịt bụng giảm eo là một trong những giải pháp để chị em có một vòng eo thon gọn hơn, nhưng trên thị trường hiện nay có rất nhiều cửa hàng phân phối gen nịt bụng giảm eo. Điều này sẽ khiến chị em gặp nhiều khó khăn trong việc lựa chọn. Bài viết dưới đây của VietCorset sẽ giới thiệu cho các bạn đến các lựa chọn gen nịt bụng giảm eo phù hợp và chất lượng nhất.

*Gen nịt bụng giảm eo là giải pháp cho một  vòng eo thon gọn*

_



_
_gen nịt bụng giảm eo latex_​
Gen nịt bụng giảm mỡ là dòng gen dùng để quấn quanh bụng, gồm 2 loại là Corset và Latex. Có tác dụng ép, nén ,sinh nhiệt làm tiêu tan mỡ thừa và tạo dáng cho chị em, giúp vòng eo trở nên thon gọn hơn.

Sản phẩm có thể dùng thích hợp  với mọi chị em bị béo bụng nhưng tập trung chủ yếu vào phụ nữ sau khi sinh con hoặc phải ngồi nhiều,ít vận động gây tích tụ mỡ vùng eo.

Ngoài ra gen nịt bụng giảm eo còn đem lại hiệu quả nhanh chóng khi chị em kết hợp sản phẩm này cùng với chế độ tập luyện giảm cân và ăn kiêng lành mạnh

*Những lưu ý khi chọn mua gen nịt bung giảm eo*

*Cần tìm hiểu kĩ về gen nịt bụng giảm eo muốn mua*
Hiện nay các dòng gen nịt bụng được chị em ưu tiên lựa chọn hiện nay là gen nịt bụng Latex với thiết kế từ 100% cao su tự nhiên an toàn với làn da, mang tới sự thoải mái trong sự vận động đồng thời cũng sinh nhiệt tiêu mỡ hiệu quả. Giúp chị em nhanh chóng sở hữu ngay vòng eo thon gọn.

Hiện nay VietCorset đang phân phối 3 dòng gen nịt bụng giảm eo Latex : AnnChery, Vedette và Slim. Mỗi sản phẩm được thiết kế đều hướng tới những đối tượng phù hợp khác nhau. Đặc biệt là dòng gen nịt bụng Latex Slim với cấu tạo riêng biệt dành cho chị em phụ nữ Việt Nam

*Lựa chọn gen nịt bụng giảm eo có kích thước phù hợp với cơ thể*
Việc lựa chọn được gen nịt bụng có kích thước phù hợp là rất cần thiết, bởi nếu như sử dụng gen nịt bụng giảm eo có kích thước quá nhỏ sẽ khiến cho việc đeo gen không vừa. Sự siết quá chặt khiến chị em cảm thấy khó chịu đồng thời có thể dẫn đến đau đớn không cần thiết làm ảnh hưởng không tốt đến sức khỏe.

Còn nếu đeo gen quá rộng thì lại không đem đến hiệu quả vì thế nên để đạt được một hiệu quả tốt nhất thì chị em nên chọn mua gen nịt bụng giảm eo có kích thước phù hợp nhất với cơ thể nhé!

*Thời gian sử dung gen nịt bụng giảm eo sau sinh phù hợp*
Lựa chọn thời điểm hợp lý để sử dụng gen sau sinh là cách tốt nhất để đảm bảo được sức khỏe cho chị em:

Sau sinh khoảng 20 ngày: Thời điểm này là lúc cơ thể đang phục hồi nên chỉ sử dụng gen từ 1 tiếng trong ngày,
Sau sinh 3 tháng: Sử dụng 2-4 tiếng/ ngày
Sau sinh 6 tháng: Sử dụng 6-8 tiếng/ ngày để đem lại hiệu quả giảm eo một cách nhanh nhất
*Chọn mua gen nịt bụng giảm eo tại cửa hàng uy tín*
Hàng giả hàng nhái hiện nay có rất nhiều trên thị trường thế nên chị em nên lựa chọn gen nịt bụng giảm eo tại những cửa hàng chuyên phân phối gen nịt bụng uy tín. Trong đó VietCorset tự tin là một cửa hàng uy tín được nhiều chị em tin tưởng lựa chọn. Sản phẩm tại đây chúng mình đều được đảm bảo chất lượng tốt và chính hãng, chị em có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm mà lựa chọn.


----------

